# Weekend Boar



## txmxpro (Oct 11, 2014)

Shot this big boy sat morning.
Using my Mathews Chill R , VAP arrows , and the New grim reaper broad head .
I never get tired of slinging arrows at these big S Tx porkers!


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Good size hog!


----------



## patk351 (Dec 20, 2006)

Great Hog!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

rotated your pic for you. 

Great sized hog!


----------



## txmxpro (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks guys ! 
I hunt those boars like most guys do bucks. 
The Russian cross boars I have on my place are big and smart. Tough beast to hunt .


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, Congrats!


----------



## thechristianbear2001 (Oct 22, 2014)

congrats my friend.... plenty more to go


----------

